# WE NEED THIS!!! The Gravilez



## JoeyDonatelli (Apr 4, 2018)

Ok TLF Family we need the big dogs to figure out how to get this over here in the states!

How amazing would top dressing be with this?!?

https://www.gravilez.fr/uk/


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Now that's what's up &#128077;&#127998;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'll wait for a @wardconnor video where he tears up a wheelbarrow and somehow concocts an awesome top dresser.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> I'll wait for a @wardconnor video where he tears up a wheelbarrow and somehow concocts an awesome top dresser.


For 3,125 Euros or $3,439 USD, I am going to wait with you! :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Chip and seal would be more effective than PGR.


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

cnet24 said:


> For 3,125 Euros or $3,439 USD, I am going to wait with you! :shock:


With that brutal 32 hour work week, some things are just going to cost more.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

A tow behind version would be awesome! O wait!.......


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks for the video! That spreader design works great for gravel, but it must be modified to work with fine sand. I wonder if fine particles would cause problems that make the design impractical. Gravel isn't affected by moisture while wet sand won't flow. Perfectly dry sand behaves like a liquid, but who can guarantee dry sand will be delivered? So the trick becomes can we make this work with damp sand that behaves more like a solid mass? Hmm.

What I really like in that video is the gravel dispenser. How nice would it be to get 6 yards of perfectly dry sand delivered to your curb where you just pull a lever to fill your wheelbarrow or dump cart? The sand goes straight from the delivery truck to your lawn. No mess to clean up and tons of labor saved... so nice!


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Yea you would need some very dry sand to get this to work for topdressing.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

This is my topdresser - got lucky to find this on CL a few years ago!
https://www.facebook.com/axiomturf/videos/vb.146175139574464/2123696874588208/?type=2&theater

Cheers,
2xjtn


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll wait for a @wardconnor video where he tears up a wheelbarrow and somehow concocts an awesome top dresser.
> ...


I finally received an email from the company. The price for the Gravilez wheelbarrow is actually 3,000 € and the vibrator option is 950 € which allows you to spread sand with it. Of course, the price does not include shipping and they do not have a US dealer.

So, I expect @Ware to order one asap and let me borrow/rent it next summer!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I finally received an email from the company. The price for the Gravilez wheelbarrow is actually 3,000 € and the vibrator option is 950 € which allows you to spread sand with it. Of course, the price does not include shipping and they do not have a US dealer.
> 
> So, I expect Ware to order one asap and let me borrow/rent it next summer!


I think what we should do is let me order some sand and do a group leveling project at my house next summer - with the tools I have. :lol:


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQYtkuI5C6I
This is the closest we will probably get. I'm not sure if it will do sand? Some local super-sod stores carry them.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Has anyone rented one of those before? I'm curious how well it'd work for sand and especially if it works on slopes. The old shovel and wheelbarrow/cart method is backbreaking work.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap (Jul 13, 2018)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Has anyone rented one of those before? I'm curious how well it'd work for sand and especially if it works on slopes. The old shovel and wheelbarrow/cart method is backbreaking work.


I don't have any personal experience but I believe the guy from "Lawn Tips" on You Tube used one. Seemed to be pretty effective. 
[media]https://youtu.be/8xd5qi_oXjk[/media]


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Lot-A-Sap said:


> DuncanMcDonuts said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone rented one of those before? I'm curious how well it'd work for sand and especially if it works on slopes. The old shovel and wheelbarrow/cart method is backbreaking work.
> ...


It seems some on this forum have had experience renting one from this thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8410

They all seem to agree that the topspreader isn't worth it. That's kinda disappointing to hear. Having to move sand by wheelbarrow/cart is no fun.


----------

